# Jumping and biting in 7 month old cocker



## Teresa2018 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi
We have a 7 month old cocker spaniel - he’s our first family dog, got him at 8 weeks. He’s always been ‘all teeth’ loves to mouth hands and nibble feet. In the last month however, this has escalated to him jumping up and biting hands and arms or pulling clothes. If we try to approach him to come down from the sofa he tries to bite - if we try to pick him up to put him in his crate he twists his head around biting our arms. I’m worried as I’ve read a little about cocker rage. Our 7 year old daughter avoids the kitchen ( that’s where he stays - it’s pretty big so he’s not couped up) as he just jumps all over her, biting her arms.
I feel like we’re doing it all wrong and wonder if he’d better with another family?
He can be very living and enjoys strokes and tummy rubbing.
He is walked twice daily but pulls like mad and is fed a raw food diet.
Any help is gratefully accepted.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

It's not Cocker Rage. But it is a behaviour that needs working on. Cockers are very lively when pups and need a good routine of exercise and stimulation - games, training, playtime etc. If lively young dogs dont get this then they get frustrated and bored and over excited.

Young dogs need proper training!

Personally I would suggest you get your young spaniel into a training class or employ a one to one trainer for a few sessions to set you on your way. Pulling on the lead is training and takes time.

In regard to his 'trying to bite' you - stop approaching him (to make him get of the sofa) or picking him up (to make him go in the crate) and start to teach him what you would* like* him to do using rewards and reinforcement. Teach him to get off the sofa when asked. Teach him to go into his crate for a treat when asked.

Maybe a Mod could move this thread to the Dog Section where it may get more replies 

J


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

For good trainng videos look on YouTube for Kikopup. She trains using positive reinforcement and her videos are easy and simple to follow.

When your puppy jumps up and tries to bite, turn your back and ignore him. If he persists then leave the room and try again about 30 secs to a minute later and keep doing it until he gets it that if he tries to bite, you go away. Puppies hate being ignored.


----------

